# New toy, new problems...



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi

Ive just been to pick up my first motorhome, a Euramobil. Between the sellers house and mine, all the power in the back is no more... have I touched something I shouldn't have...?? help!

Snelly.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Did he nick the battery while you weren't looking? 8O 

Look at the switches on the control panel, or check the manual. (There is one, isn't there?)

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The batteries still there! and its full (says the solar panel control).

On the main control panel there is no on/off switch, only switches to see how much power there is in each battery and how much water/waste there is.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Snelly,

Is it a relatively new van? Some manufacturers have interpreted recent regulations as they must prevent lighting etc. in the rear being on while the vehicle is being driven. In that case it might be a sticky relay I suppose. 

Phone the seller?

Dave


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Its a 1992.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Snelly,

all more recent Euramobils have a master power switch on the control panel. If yours hasn't then could you perhaps take a photo of the control panel? 

What comes in mind: 
- One of the main battery contacts could have gone loose. 
- Sometimes there is a master fuse in the cable from the battery. This could have blown or contacts could be corroded.
- Again in the more recent Euras there is a master power distribution panel in a box which can usually be found behind the right cab seat. Here are also some contacts which could be loose or corroded, fuses which could be blown and relays which could have gone bust.

Hope that helps!

Definitely not a "typical" Euramobil problem, usually their 12 volts network is of good quality and very stable.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

D'oh!!! just found a big red isolator key under the drivers seat which i must of knocked last night!! Now all works!

Thanks anyway!

Snelly.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Now crack on and enjoy it


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Yes Sir! ;-)


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Yes Sir! ;-)


  That's exactly similar to a problem I had on the Winnie I recently picked up. Even though I have experienced several RV's and the little quirks that are different to each. There is always another to fool you. Switches in different places are just one of them. Glad you got sorted in the end. :wink:


----------

